# جامعة الزقازيق > قانون الإجراءات الجنائية >  محاضرات الفرقة الرابعة مادة الإجراءات الجنائية (مرحلة المحاكمة)

## د.شيماء عطاالله

أعزائي الكرام طلاب الفرقة الرابعة (انتظام – انتساب – شعبة اللغة الإنجليزية) 
تم نشر المحاضرات الآتية على موقع كلية الحقوق – جامعة الزقازيق

المحاضرة الخامسة إجراءات جنائية انتظام / انتساب / شعبة انجليزية
بعنوان " مرحلة المحاكمة  - مشتملات الحكم الجنائي"
https://youtu.be/lp022QEQgGo
..................................................

المحاضرة السادسة إجراءات جنائية انتظام / انتساب / شعبة اللغة الإنجليزية
بعنوان " حدود الدعوى أمام المحكمة "
https://youtu.be/-hEN4F41sXU
...............................................⁩

المحاضرة السابعة إجراءات جنائية انتظام / انتساب / شعبة اللغة الإنجليزية
بعنوان " الدعوى المدنية أمام القضاء الجنائي "
https://youtu.be/zpOJaaxJXtg
..............................................

المحاضرة الثامنة إجراءات جنائية انتظام / انتساب / شعبة اللغة الإنجليزية
بعنوان " الإثبات في المواد الجنائية "
https://youtu.be/bfErbAstXo0
.............................................

المحاضرة التاسعة إجراءات جنائية انتظام / انتساب / شعبة اللغة الإنجليزية
بعنوان " شهادة الشهود – أعمال الخبرة – القرائن"
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bYUoWgVVjlE
⁦............................................  ...

المحاضرة العاشرة إجراءات جنائية  انتظام / انتساب / شعبة اللغة الإنجليزية
بعنوان "نظرية البطلان"
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xc2zaa8zf2M
..............................................

المحاضرة الحادية عشرة والأخيرة إجراءات جنائية انتظام / انتساب / شعبة اللغة الإنجليزية
بعنوان "طرق الطعن في الأحكام"
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SLQy2y6ARuM
..................................................  .....

خالص تمنياتي بالتوفيق 
 وكل عام وأنتم بخير🌷

----------

